# Any Advice?



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Tomorrow I'm headed to a breeder to pick out a pup from a couple of litters. I'm going to be getting a brittany spaniel, to use for upland, and some waterfowl. I'm wondering what to look for in a pup, as this will be my first time to pick out a dog on my own. All of the dogs are registered with the CKC, and the parents are constantly being run in field trials, how about some advice.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Here is a link to a temperment test (if you really wanna get crazy about analyizing puppies!) It looks pretty good, but IMO, picking a puppy is a crapshoot. I don't think it matters if you pick the runt, the biggest, the boldest, whatever. Many will probably disagree, but I've seen runts turn out pretty good (mine for example  )

Knock yourself out!

http://siriusdog.com/articles/volhard-p ... e-test.htm


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Don't waste your time worrying about which pup in the litter ask to see the parents in the field.

The number one complaint among pointing breed owners is dogs running with too big a range watch the parents range it will tell you how the pups will range.

It is especially informative to watch the parents without any e collars on them. If they respond well to commands and and their range is what you want then any pup you pick will be ok.

Just pick one thats looks appeal to you.

Field trial pointing dog lines are normally big running strong minded dogs usaully not a good choice for a first time owner. So biddability and range will really matter neither one is something you can change with training.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Well I found him...His name is "Bo" short for "Bocephus." I kind of let him pick me. He was the biggest of both litters. He seemed to have the most energy, and I liked it. He fought his way to the front so he could be with me, and when all the other pups got tired, he was still there licking me. I've had a pheasant wing out and it drives him nuts, I love it.

Heres a few pics of Bocephus.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Looks like ya done good kid! Very nice looking pup!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Beautiful pup! Good luck!

Mike


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Have fun. And remember, have lots of patience. Dogs learn in baby steps, but you can go a long way in a couple of years with them.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Man, you're making me want another pup. Good luck to you and Bo.


----------

